# Show your GIANTS



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lets see some HUGE piranha!!!!!!


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

hes one of my larger reds


----------



## tubarao (Nov 30, 2006)

beautifull nat!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

Σņįġmã said:


> View attachment 129413
> hes one of my larger reds


cool man


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

13" diamond rhom


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

that rhom looks like a bull dozer man,,lol two thumbs up..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

yo that thing looks like its ready for war


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

9" Black Diamond Rhom!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Bob, Ive probably said it before but your rhom is one nice lookin fish


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

bob351 said:


> 13" diamond rhom
> View attachment 129423


stunning!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## bigman8258 (Aug 23, 2004)

black_piranha said:


> 13" diamond rhom
> View attachment 129423


stunning!
[/quote]

i agree. i love those eyes. cant wait till mine gets older.

brian


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

thanks, how big is your rhom


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn got to love them red eyes!


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

bigman8258 said:


> 13" diamond rhom
> View attachment 129423


stunning!
[/quote]

i agree. i love those eyes. cant wait till mine gets older.

brian
[/quote]Damm that Rhomb is NNNNNIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

...someone say red eyes?


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT STRIPES?? NEARLY 10" INCHES..


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

i cant wait till i own a big guy! soon soon.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Σņįġmã said:


> View attachment 129413
> hes one of my larger reds


that bi..







nice redz..


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

massive!


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

Very nice geryi. And big too


----------



## Stick (Jun 5, 2003)

Just took some new pics last night. Here's my 13 1/2" piraya with my 12" red.

http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400023.jpg


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

Nice piraya and huge red-Very healthy


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

My big tern .. around 13-14 inches and his friends.....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

was size tank is that xtreme?


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, that big ol yellow Nat (ternetzi) is nice. What an impressive fish!

They don't get to that size very often, as I understand it.

Great looking fish.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

11"&13"


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

Tank is a 135g


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Ive always been all about growing my fish out. Im starting to think that going big is the way to go on most Serras.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

best pic i have. Sorry its so crappy. But you get the idea you think. 11.25 inch.








wow that pic turned out alot better then i thought.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Apott05 said:


> best pic i have. Sorry its so crappy. But you get the idea you think. 11.25 inch.
> View attachment 129605
> 
> 
> wow that pic turned out alot better then i thought.


What do you call Rhoms that are White?
And where do they come from?I might be interested in a Rhom after all.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

he is a vinny. With the lighter substrate and light painted wall behind him he gets really white. When i had him in black sand he was the blackest kid on the block.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You should name that fish Michael Apott lol

seriously tho nice rhom!

lets see some more GIANTS


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

10" Serrasalmus brandtii


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

Stick said:


> Just took some new pics last night. Here's my 13 1/2" piraya with my 12" red.


that piraya is bright.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

that piraya sure has a nice flame..


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

very nice pics i hope my reds will get huge


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

17½" Rhomb in his new home


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Canso said:


> 17½" Rhomb in his new home


HOLY sh*t! I need to see more pics of this beast.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

spinalremains said:


> 17½" Rhomb in his new home


HOLY sh*t! I need to see more pics of this beast.















[/quote]
a full tank shot!?! and maybe some info about him/his home?


----------



## shoal king (Oct 27, 2006)

holy sh** those are soem







..... one day hopefully soon.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

FRANKENSTEIN.. he is almost 21 inches now...
als,


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

WAWAWEEWOW!!!! Jesus, thats a big one.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

wow thats huge


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

frank need to turn that frown upside down.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i was waiting for that pic...thats a hell ofa piranha!


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

F**K ME!

als

That is the best p i have ever seen! Dam!!!! RESPECT! !!!!


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

OMFG! Frankstein is F*cken Enormous


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

pirairtool said:


> F**K ME!
> 
> als
> 
> That is the best p i have ever seen! Dam!!!! RESPECT! !!!!


thats the biggest p most all of us have seen---


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> F**K ME!
> 
> als
> 
> That is the best p i have ever seen! Dam!!!! RESPECT! !!!!


thats the biggest p most all of us have seen---
[/quote]

and im one of the few lucky ones to have actually seen it in person.


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

tito7744 said:


> OMFG! Frankstein is F*cken Enormous


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks als-Ever since you sent me them updates-I've been waiting for this-Thanks for taking the time-I sure do love to look at that beast-Congrats as well on a job well done with him-


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

holy crap that fish is huge


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

als said:


> FRANKENSTEIN.. he is almost 21 inches now...
> als,


one day is gunna go missing and somehow wind up in my tank :laugh:


----------



## Σņįġmã (Mar 25, 2006)

HOLY sh*t WHAT A BEAST


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Apott05 said:


> F**K ME!
> 
> als
> 
> That is the best p i have ever seen! Dam!!!! RESPECT! !!!!


thats the biggest p most all of us have seen---
[/quote]

and im one of the few lucky ones to have actually seen it in person.
[/quote]

Saw it when Wes still had it. Pics do not do the fish justice.


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

I love these kind of threads!

Good stuff!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Eating machine is that yuor rhom







POST A PIC!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's a picture of a 9-9.5" gold spilo I used to own.... not the most giant piranha, but large for what it was:


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

21" DAMN!!! Now that is a monster!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

Stick said:


> Just took some new pics last night. Here's my 13 1/2" piraya with my 12" red.
> 
> http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g59/Pete...-12-1400023.jpg


look at this guys effin sig, i thought 300 gall was big, this mofugga got a 750 lol

SICK WIT IT BRAH!!!

lets punch em lol

congrats on the monsters everyone, merry xxmas peace n luv, I LUV THIS THREAD!! sucha good idea lol

cant wait to grow mine out, (need upgrade) >.<


----------



## Drewteam83 (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## warlock_king (Nov 23, 2006)

holy crap drewteam that thing is humongous.







goin for the 2 inch mark soon I see. Good luck with that monster


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

warlock_king said:


> holy crap drewteam that thing is humongous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

tito7744 said:


> holy crap drewteam that thing is humongous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











[/quote]

x2


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

als said:


> FRANKENSTEIN.. he is almost 21 inches now...
> als,


Dude I bow to you. What... the... how... ummm.... wow. Is that a redbelly?


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Its a Pygocentrus Piraya, and the largest piranha in the states as far as we know.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Its a Pygocentrus Piraya, and the largest piranha in the states as far as we know.


Actually canada. Biggest in canada or North America


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

FRANKENSTEIN HAS TO BE ONE OF THE LARGEST IF NOT THE LARGEST P I HAVE SEEN


----------



## platinum1683 (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah... thats like guiness world record material. I had to wake up my girlfriend when I got home to tell her about that thing.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

yea a monster indeed. we need some vids of that mofo!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

There's a vid of Frank somewhere. HERE


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow that thing was almost jumping out of the water for that food. you might want to invest in some tongs to feed that moster with.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

WOW...HES LIKE JUMPING OUT OF THE WATER!!!?!?! i would be dead scared of that thing.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

now thats, a monster fish


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

I could not even begin to imagine how the hell he does maintenance with a finger chasing 21 inch piraya in the tank!


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Doktordet said:


> I could not even begin to imagine how the hell he does maintenance with a finger chasing 21 inch piraya in the tank!


Very carefully..


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

13 inch Very Thick Red...


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> 13 inch Very Thick Red...


FAT


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RB 32 said:


> 13 inch Very Thick Red...


nice fat red rb.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome rb rb :nod:


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

man how did you transport that fish when you got it back? swimming pool and a truck i guess?  nice fish man how bigs that tank also


----------

